# Help, I've just nicked the quick



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Ive just tried to cut Bella's nails as they have got long due to her reduced exercise following her LP surgery and I've nicked the quick. It bled a little bit but has now stopped, is there anything else I should do ? I am never going to attempt to do her nails again she struggled and struggled and actually screamed at one point, I don't know who's more traumatised her or me and I've only got four done.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

If it stopped bleeding then you're good to go  Sometimes it helps to have someone help hold the dog still.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Lisa, I share your pain. I've cut the quick in the past on my first Chi and I could never forgive myself. She was always a terrible struggler when I tried to cut her nails. Gemma is the same way. I tried once with my boyfriend holding her and me clipping her nails, but she was freaking out too much. I got to her fourth paw and when I went to clip the first nail she let out the Chihuahua scream of death and would not stop screaming for at least 15 seconds. I thought I must have clipped her quick, but nope, I hadn't even clipped the nail yet. She just wanted to scream at me! I gave up after that and now I just pay to get her nails clipped once a month. She behaves like an angel for the people who clip her nails at the pet store, just not for me! My first Chi was the same way as well.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Caitlin you always make me feel better, I really am upset as like all of us I would never hurt my baby intentionally. I was a bit scared because I read it could get infected and my over active imagination started to work overtime. Bella's not speaking to me now she's sat with her daddy giving me dirty looks, Thanks again for the advice. X


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I have DH hold Zoey while i clip and she get cheese afterwards but Chloe is easy, just lays there. I think we all clipped quicks before.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor baby! I have quicked my golden just about 3 weeks ago. Boy did I freak out. It really bled a lot. She is si good, she didn't yelp at all. 

But I looked on the Internet and it said if you do not have quick stop, to pack it really well with cornstarch. Its hard tp pack it, though. But quick stop is alum and cornstarch.

Well, needless to say, I now have quick stop!! But I think I will stick with grinding with my dremel - it's safer!


----------

